# Straightening out bended crankshaft



## Mechanicboy (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi folks! 

Have you experienced when making the crankshaft and the crankshaft got bend after machining work is done? Give up and throw away the crankshaft and make a new one every time? Material costs time and money!

I maked the crankshaft to the Stuart triple steam engine by the steel C45K  DIN 1652. After the crankshaft was ready, then i spotted the crankshaft was bended due machining work. 

After i straighted out the crankshaft and now the crankshaft is true. 

How do: Begin to straight out the crankshaft who is near collet and then beyond the crankshaft to the whole crankshaft is straightened.


----------

